# "Yugo"



## tincanary (Jul 23, 2018)

Has anybody ever met this guy? He looks to be in his later 60s and goes by the nickname Yugo as he grew up in that part of the world. I run into him from time to time when I'm out steelheading on the Clinton. When I was out yesterday morning he came up and jawed a good 45 minutes before he was on his way. He likes to talk a lot about trout fishing the old country and how he's an avid fly fisherman, but I never saw him with any gear in his hand. He says he is pretty well known among fellow fisherman on the river, but I dunno. Has anybody else ever met him? Have you ever seen him fishing? I've run into him about a dozen times the last year, but he was never fishing. He does like to talk, a lot lol.


----------



## nighttime (Nov 25, 2007)

Yeah, seen him up at Yates for years. I think he’s lost his knack of fishing, it’s been a few years since I’ve seen him with a rod. Yes he likes to talk a lot and that’s coming from somebody who talks a lot.


----------



## MPOW (Dec 27, 2016)

nighttime said:


> Yeah, seen him up at Yates for years. I think he’s lost his knack of fishing, it’s been a few years since I’ve seen him with a rod. Yes he likes to talk a lot and that’s coming from somebody who talks a lot.


saw him about 5 years ago tearing 'em up on 'sucker spawn' flies


----------



## tincanary (Jul 23, 2018)

He's really interesting to talk to. My 2 buddies bailed on me early so me and Yugo had a nice chat. Really great guy and I love hearing his experiences fishing places the other side of the world. Most times I run into him it's by the nature center on Utica Rd. I haven't seen him at Yates or River Bends in a bit now.


----------



## fishpig (Mar 19, 2009)

He's been around the river forever, but like nighttime said it's been a while since I've seen him actually fishing. Next time you run into him ask him about guys keeping steelhead. You'll get an earful, lol.


----------



## nighttime (Nov 25, 2007)

fishpig said:


> He's been around the river forever, but like nighttime said it's been a while since I've seen him actually fishing. Next time you run into him ask him about guys keeping steelhead. You'll get an earful, lol.


Ohh man he would get so pissed, but not much as now. At times it would bug me but honestly didn’t care overall. Most of the local guys let 95% of their fish go anyway. 

Ever since that creek opened below dam it’s changed the fishing around Yates and catches have went down a little. Hopefully the fish passage will help future runs. 

Always good to see the local guys in spring at Yates that I’ve fished with for years and years. Some I’ve become close friends with some just see annually. Most avid locals are respectful and kind, always a few knuckle heads in the spring usually fair weather guys. Most of my Clinton fishing is done by spring now in days. Fall and winter are much more peaceful, by March I’m ready to head north. 

Still some fish around but my interest are moving on to next season, walleye. Stopped at the park for a hour today, River could use a quick dash of water. Suckers moving in good


----------



## mrblond (Sep 17, 2016)

I was just talking to a buddy who grew up in warden area about Hugo. I see him couple of times a year, usually at Yates parking lot. I enjoy talking to him. I believe he’s from Montenegro. Last time I ran into him was last summer at paint creek, he was fishing dry flies. Robert’s yellow drakes if I remember correctly.


----------



## FISHINGcuresALL (Jun 26, 2016)

I was just thinking of this guy. I havnt seen him in a couple years. He's given me quite a few flies that he tied him self in the past. He dont like people keeping fish there at all,but he's a good dude.


----------



## perpetuumstef (Aug 9, 2013)

Can confirm about him being a good dude. I was fishing paint creek first time I saw him and he definitely likes to chat which is nice sometimes. He noticed I was using a tenkara rod to nymph and we got to talking about the old country, bamboo rods, flies, etc. Yeah he's really opinionated when it comes to catch and keep, but to each his own, at least he has solid arguments backing up his statements. Good guy to chat with about fishing if you've got time 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------

